# TV-Ausgabe



## hemorider17.5 (9. Juni 2003)

Hey Leute!!
Ich arbeite heuer bei einem Tennisturnier. Das Tennisturnier findet auf einem großen Bereich statt und der Veranstalter hat überall TV's verteilt.
Meine Aufgabe wäre mit einem Programm die Spielstände am Computer zu schreiben, damit diese an den TV's ausgegeben werden!!
Gibt es dafür Programme und welche Hardware brauch ich dafür?? ( TV-Karte,... )

Danke für die Hilfe

hemorider17.5

P.S: Tut  mir leid dass ich diesen Thread im Videoschnitt-Forum
     gepostet hab wusste aber ncith wo sonst hin. 
     Wenn ich wolllt könnt ihr es ja verschieben!!!


----------



## goela (9. Juni 2003)

Ich denke, dieser Thread passt besser ins Hardware-Forum! Habe es deshalb dorthin verschoben!


----------



## melmager (10. Juni 2003)

Es gibt so nette Dinger die nennen sich
VGA to TV Converter
Kleine Kiste (Zigarettenschachtel gross)
VGA rein Video raus 

Die Dinger haber aber nur ne Auflösung von 800 x 600 (der Fernseher kann nicht mehr)

http://www.longshine.de/produkt-ger/media/7100.htm


----------

